# GE Silicone 1..



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Okay, I'm reading that it's safe browsing through the forums. But one post said "just don't get the kitchen and bath stuff."
Well that's what I bought, but it says 100% silicone on it. (I picked it because it said waterproof. )

It says "not for use below the waterline, where FDA compliance is necessary, or in aquariums."
The aquariums part is fine apparently, but not for use below the waterline? What? 

Should I exchange it for the doors and windows type?


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

ABSOLUTELY DO NOT USE IT.

The kitchen and bath stuff has fungicide and mildew resistor will seriously harm your tank.

Windows and doors has been confirmed as safe.

Leave it an extra 2-3 days to cure before using below the waterline to make sure it is fully cured!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you Taz!
This silicone stuff is ridiculous. I was staring at them for like half an hour and still picked the wrong one.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

Personally I believe that GE 100% clear silicone II is also okay. Taz is correct-kitchen and bath type typically has a fungicide to resist mold and mildew, which makes it bad.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

AbbeysDad said:


> Personally I believe that GE 100% clear silicone II is also okay. Taz is correct-kitchen and bath type typically has a fungicide to resist mold and mildew, which makes it bad.


Agreed .


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you everyone! SO glad I asked!


----------



## jmlampert23 (Oct 21, 2009)

Why not just buy the silicone marineland makes? Made for fish tanks.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

jmlampert23 said:


> Why not just buy the silicone marineland makes? Made for fish tanks.


I need A LOT of silicone- I'm making rock formations for my 90 gallon and resealing the tank as well. 
I've looked for fish silicone, but only my LFS has it, they want $10 for a tube 1/4 of the size of the GE Silicone tubes... I can't imagine how many of those tiny tubes I'd go through.


----------



## jmlampert23 (Oct 21, 2009)

I believe marineland sells bigger tubes on line. Check It out


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Tons of people use the GE Silicone and it's fine.. (just not the type I bought)


----------



## Crocer (Oct 24, 2010)

I beleive I read on the type 2 that it was not aquarium safe. Type 1 is definitely safe


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

Crocer said:


> I beleive I read on the type 2 that it was not aquarium safe. Type 1 is definitely safe


Disagree - there is no reference to aquariums on my tubes of GE 100% silicone II.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

AbbeysDad said:


> Disagree - there is no reference to aquariums on my tubes of GE 100% silicone II.


Ah, but there are a few references out there, that the black silicone unless set to air dry for over a week, have caused death in the tank. Isolated cases. But, it has happened. But, I did agree that it is Tank safe.


----------

